# [ANZEIGE] Singles Day: Diese MediaMarkt/Saturn-Angebote darf man nicht verpassen



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. November 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Singles Day: Diese MediaMarkt/Saturn-Angebote darf man nicht verpassen*

						Am 11. November ist Singles Day. Passend zum Datum gewähren MediaMarkt und Saturn heute mindestens 11 Prozent Rabatt auf fast das gesamte Sortiment. Wir haben die besten Angebote herausgesucht.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Singles Day: Diese MediaMarkt/Saturn-Angebote darf man nicht verpassen*


----------

